# Briggs twin flywheel removal



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

I have a Briggs twin cylinder. I am trying to remove the flywheel. I've tried prying it up using a small pry bar while tapping the top of the crankshaft with a brass . Tried heating the flywheel and the prying up. Just tried the flywheel puller and an impact wrench...no luck. I have used penetrating oil. Any other ideas I can try?

Thanks;

Jake


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Jake T. said:


> I have a Briggs twin cylinder. I am trying to remove the flywheel. I've tried prying it up using a small pry bar while tapping the top of the crankshaft with a brass . Tried heating the flywheel and the prying up. Just tried the flywheel puller and an impact wrench...no luck. I have used penetrating oil. Any other ideas I can try?
> 
> Thanks;
> 
> Jake


I used a flywheel knocker today for the first time (on a briggs 130202). It actually worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

What does that tool look like? Where can I buy one?

Jake..


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Jake T. said:


> What does that tool look like? Where can I buy one?
> 
> Jake..













I bought my from rotary for about $2. It has brass on the inside to protect the end of your crank.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, thats a pretty nifty little tool. 

It won't work on the the twin cylinder engines or any of the briggs engines that do not use a starter clutch to secure the flywheel to the crankshaft.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Well, It's my own machine. Glad it's not someone elses. I finally gave up today and put the shrouds etc. back on. I've been working on small engines for years and have never had a flywheel this stuck. This morning I went at it again. I left the flywheel, overnight, hooked up to the puller with tension on it. I had oiled it last night. I tried using heat this morning until It got to glowing red. It still won't break loose. The puller is at it's limit. I decided to stop before I end up ruining the end of the crankshaft. It really bugged me to have to quit! Incase anyone was wondering why I wanted to remove the flywheel in the first place...it's that one bolt under it that holds the started on!

Jake T.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Jake T. said:


> In case anyone was wondering why I wanted to remove the flywheel in the first place...it's that one bolt under it that holds the started on!Jake T.


Jake,

That one bolt, though a PIA can be removed without taking the flywheel off. You have to use an open end wrench and take the cover off of the cylinder head and blower housing off to get it out, but it CAN be removed. I have done it a few times so I know you can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Good info. Thanks

Jake T.


----------

